

Show HN: A simple YouTube experience   - richardg

Please comment..  http://videowatchr.com
======
ScottWhigham
Looks good, I guess. I guess I struggle with things like this. Was this just a
weekend project to learn a new x, y, or z? If so, cool - good job. If not,
then I just have to ask, "Why?"

The page says, "About: VideoWatchr lets you watch and share YouTube videos and
channels."

But I don't need some misspelled website to do that - YouTube lets me do that
just fine. I can sort, filter, etc all on YouTube. So I don't get the point, I
guess.

I do like the "Please comment." style - it says, "Here's what it is - comment
in any way you wish." Some people prefer to try to focus the comments ("Please
tell me if you think this is needed", for example) and that's fine too. You
just get different types of comments with each style.

~~~
richardg
Thank you for the comment. The site's been around for 2+ yrs already and has
undergone a lot of revisions. The site is missing a lot of usability features
(the previous version got a playlist feature but I got no time at the moment
to improve it).

The site is evolving and I may add other video sources and more features at
some point. For now, the site offers a simple and straightforward way to watch
the videos.

The big Q is why? - Yes, at some point, I have asked myself that question
too.. I made the site as a side project and has been attached to it ever
since.. Tweaking and improving it.. At some point, I told myself to stop
because it's getting nowhere. Now, I realized the site helped me learn new
things on every revision. New concepts and techniques. I guess the site will
continue to evolve with me and be part of my journey. As for the name, the one
with the correct spelling was already taken.

